# Finding a job in AUS from INDIA



## ashish_sharma_1982 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi,

I have been recently granted AUS PR Visa (Subclass 189). This means that I am eligible to work and live anywhere in Australia.

I am a Software Engineer by profession and work on Microsoft Technologies (DOT NET, VB6, SQL Server).

Could anyone please tell me if it is possible to secure a job in Australia when I am still in India? Otherwise, I will have to quit my job in India and then move to Australia without any earning source in hand.

Thanks,
Ashish


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

It's extremely difficult to obtain a job in Australia whilst you are overseas. A very small amount of people manage to do it - so if luck is on your side you might be able to.


----------



## ashish_sharma_1982 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for the prompt response.

It would be great if you can also tell me about the IT job market for DOT NET skill-set. Just trying to figure out how much time it would take to secure a job once I am in Australia.


----------



## Engaus (Nov 7, 2013)

I can't advise on that I'm afraid. From what I've read the IT market isn't doing so well but hopefully someone with more knowledge will answer your question shortly.


----------



## gd_ait (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi Ashish,
I am facing exactly the same situation. Very difficult to leave a settled life and walk into a new world without any surety of getting the desired job profile. 

The advice I got was go there get the first thing that can help you earn to sustain yourself and try for your big break. 

No risk no gain.


----------



## harishpatarla (Dec 1, 2013)

ashish_sharma_1982 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been recently granted AUS PR Visa (Subclass 189). This means that I am eligible to work and live anywhere in Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi bud

I am from India and have been working in London for a year.my visa will expire soon but I was intrested in knowing if can get the same visa -189. I am a QA engineer in the financial sector.

Please help me with steps to get visa?

Thanks very much


----------

